# Jaw Install-Portuguese Floor Corker



## mfvino (Oct 4, 2013)

Finished bottling only 1 of 5 carboys today and my 15 year old Portuguese Floor Corker (Red Model) 'seized" up. Would not compress another cork. I have always wiped everything down and kept glycerine on the jaws. 

So like anyone who just knows everything about everything I took it apart. I was actually shocked at the buildup and rust that had accumulated. 15 years is a long time I guess. 

Bottom line is I cannot reinstall the jaws after giving the unit a much needed cleaning. The springs will not compress enough to insert two of the jaws.

Any other home enthusiasts have any much needed advice on how to re-assemble? I have been to the LD Carlson one pager but to no avail.

Thanks!


----------



## dralarms (Oct 4, 2013)

It aint easy but they will compress just enough to get it together.


----------



## Putterrr (Oct 13, 2013)

I had a welder cut the bottom of mine and install a hinge. Now I can lower the bottom after each use and clean. Don't remember how i got the jaws back in but i did so keep at it. (pics on my corker are on my photo page)

cheers


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 13, 2013)

I know that there are some screws that have to come out first - then mainly muscle them back in.
You may want to consider replacing them ?
The replacement jaws costs about 24 dollars


----------

